# Proxxon or Dremel Rotary Tool? *With Poll*



## jacc1234

I would like to get all of your opinions on this. After reading around the forums I saw a few references to Proxxon tools. They are German built and not much more then Dremel. If anyone has used both I would love to hear your feedback. I do not currently own a rotary tool so this would be my first purchase and I want to get the correct one from the beginning. 

 I have been looking at these two items for my casework setup:
Amazon.com: Proxxon 38472 FBS 115/E Precision Rotary Tool: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Proxxon 28606 MICROMOT Drill Stand MB 140/ S: Home Improvement

 Also, does anyone know if I can use Dremel bits with the Proxxon?


----------



## smeggy

The Proxxons are nice, getting proxxon accessories is harder to find and generally more expensive, Dremel has a larger and easier to find set of attachments if you want to do more than hand work. Woodcraft stores carry Proxxon stuff if you have one nearby. I have a Dremel and a more powerful Rotozip.

 i have one of *these *at home, great for those smaller pieces.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Dremel, if only because they're more widely available. Proxxon makes nice stuff, too, but if you break a grinding wheel, you migh have to order another rather than running down to Home Depot for another.


----------



## kansei

I own a Dremel and it's nice enough. However, I find it difficult to use for precision work. Finally ended up buying a vintage drill press which is amazing in many ways. I'm also thinking of getting a XY table for it to be even more fancy and precise.

Delta Homecraft Drill Press Model No. 11-100


----------



## smeggy

heh, yes a drill press is very useful, I have two, both fitted with XY vices.


----------



## zkool448

I have a drill press with xy vices as well as fence with stop blocks (woodworker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Each tool mentioned here have their own place in the workshop and really depends on the task at hand -- one will always be better than the other depending on the application.

 zk


----------



## AudioCats

cordless dremel is the way to go. 
 I have both the corded (adjustable speed, have a flex-cable attachment too) and the cordless, but only the cordless gets used.


----------



## jacc1234

So its looking like Dremel has more support here. 

 Can anyone comment of Proxxon supporting Dremel bits?


----------



## kuroguy

they both use 1/8" shank bits, so bits are interchangeable.


----------



## krmathis

My vote goes to Dremel.
 I have tried both and prefer Dremel. With the bonus that its easier available, as its sold in "any" hardware store.


----------



## jacc1234

Ok thanks for the input everyone. Now to decide between corded and cordless. Are the cordless versions powerful enough for most tasks?


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jacc1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Are the cordless versions powerful enough for most tasks?_

 

No!


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jacc1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok thanks for the input everyone. Now to decide between corded and cordless. Are the cordless versions powerful enough for most tasks?_

 

Do not buy cordless unless you really need it to be cordless!

 Nothing like 220v!!!(or 110 if you're on the other side of the pond)


----------



## DKJones96

I like my black and decker rotary tool. I've owned it for years and have never found a job that it isn't powerful enough for, but it isn't cordless. I don't even own a cordless drill.

 You'll find that cordless tools become useless quickly when doing real work (tough materials or a lot of intricate work). A flex cable and corded rotary tool should be plenty. When it comes to quality, any halfway decent brand will give you a lot of use if you take care of it.


----------



## iriverdude

Are you going to use it all day, everyday or just occasionally? I've bought a few cheaper tools, they won't hold up for industrial use but for a hobbyist they're fine.


----------



## HiFi1972

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DKJones96* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like my black and decker rotary tool._

 

I use a Black & Decker rotary tool as well. They make good "middle-grade" tools and I've used mine for many tasks.


----------



## thedips

i use the black and decker works fine works great with all generic dremel attachments and is half the price!

 however working with a small hand held rotary tool made me realize how much more i needed their larger counter parts.....


----------



## jacc1234

Once again thanks for the input. I am going to get a corded version first for my normal casework and other tasks. If I end up needing a cordless on im sure ill know it after a few projects. 
 This will not be a tool I use everyday and will mostly be getting it as a drill press alternative. If I had the space I would get a press. One last questions to all of you helpful headfiers, can and should I use drill bits with the dremel? For example could I use a stepped drill in with it?

 Thanks


----------



## zkool448

Yes there are drill bits available for the dremel, but the stepped bit is not one of them. 

 If you plan to use it as an alternative to a drill press, here's an optional accesory you should consider:


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zkool448* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes there are drill bits available for the dremel, but the stepped bit is not one of them. 

 If you plan to use it as an alternative to a drill press, here's an optional accesory you should consider:



_

 



 FIFY.


----------



## zkool448

yes that's what I meant


----------



## jacc1234

I will be getting one of the available presses for the rotary tool. I looked at the Dremel one in the store and it was a bit flimsy, the Proxxon version seem a bit more solid. The one in MisterX's post looks more solid lol but also is a bit much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MisterX

No question, the Vanda-laY stuff is rather pricey but I am pretty sure it will be worth the $ when I finish the CNC conversion.


----------



## supamviennot

My very recently offered Dremel 3000 (wired, adjuustable speed) just passed away. As I have unfrequent and light usage, this is quite unacceptable. I am changing brand.


----------



## skilhead

kuroguy said:


> they both use 1/8" shank bits, so bits are interchangeable.


 

 for the Dremel you can get a number of chucks with different diameters, enabling you to use various shank sizes... in my case enabling use of some old and very fine Burgess engraving tips


----------

